# 90K Servicing of 2006 Sentra 1.8S Special Edition



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello folks,

My 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8S Special Edition is going to clock 90K miles within a month or two. I would like to get 90K servicing done. This car is a second hand purchase and had 60K clocked in 3 years since its first purchase. Autocheck score is 83 when the range for this vehicle is between 57 to 73. I do not have old service records so I would like to do this servicing as per the maintenance manual.

I am a total noob with cars and would like to learn as much as I can. I will be more than happy to do small DIY stuff. I just don't know what can be done easily. If there is any point listed here that I can do myself easily and if you have any YouTube link handy for that, I will appreciate it.

So as per the maintenance manual, following things should be performed 

Replace engine oil and filter
Lubricate all locks/hinges
Replace automatic transmission/CVT fluid
Replace differential oil
Replace engine air filter
Replace engine coolant/flush system
Replace engine drive belts (_Is it same as serpentine belt? I just changed this belt last month, paid $250 for that._)
Replace in-cabin microfilter (_Is this same as 



?_)
Replace manual transmission oil
Replace radiator cap
Replace transfer case oil (4WD/AWD), _don't think it applies to my car_
Replace wiper blades
Rotate tires (except 350Z)
Optional (_but would like to do_): flush automatic transmission (flush with ATF)
Inspect the following:
__ All lights
__ Axle & suspension parts
__ Brake lines & cables
__ Brake pads, rotors, drums & linings
__ Cruise control vacuum hoses
__ Drive shaft boots
__ Exhaust system
__ Front suspension ball joints
__ Fuel lines/connections
__ Fuel tank vapor vent system hoses
__ Headlights/adjust if necessary
__ Propeller shaft (4WD/AWD) _don't think it applies to my car_
__ Steering gear and linkage
__ Steering linkage ball joint

Now questions - 
1. As mentioned earlier, apart from the video that I linked to, is there anything here that I can do by myself? 
2. I was thinking of Wiper blades but the comments on those videos say that its not really as easy as it looks, what do you all say? Is there any specific brand of Wiper blades that I should look for? I tried Rain-X website just to see how much they cost and was so confused, couldn't figure out which one is best/fits for my car.
3. Is there anything missing from my list, taking into account that I don't know how servicing was done in the past. (Since the car is in my hands, I have been taking pretty good care of it).
4. Should there be any specific instructions to the car mechanic regarding replacement of parts or use of specific brands only etc. If I can afford, I don't want to use cheap/no-name Made in China parts. I am a firm believer of "You get what you pay for".
5. I would like to replace Audio Head unit as well. Should I include it with this list or do it separately?
6. What are the points where the car mechanic could rip me off or suggest/force me for more services? and how to avoid it?
7. In your experience, how much this should cost? Local labor costs $98/hr (which I think is very expensive) I AM going to shop around and will start asking for quotes once I get answers to all these questions and make up my mind on what kind of servicing I want to do but a rough pointer will be helpful.
8. Finally, should I pay cash or by credit card? I never figured out why my local car shop reduces price by almost 5-8% when I pay cash.

My apologies for this long post. As I said, this is my first car and I am a total noob. I am not fully aware of rules and regulations of this country, so playing it super safe..

Thanks a lot in advance for all your inputs.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would find a local mechanic and let him/her do some small things, if you like them, think you were treated fair/honest, take it back for some more work. if not try another or ask people you work with for any leads etc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I can't answer for you what you can and can not do; only you can answer that. I would recommend you look into a basic automotive course in your area, perhaps at a community college or adult school at your local high schools, if you want to know more about working on your car. If you like reading, there's the "Idiots Guide to Auto Repair" available at most large bookstores or B&N.com. 

Your "to do" list is pretty much a general list applying to many models, not specific to a 2006 Sentra. This is the manufacturer's recommended 90K. "normal service" for your Sentra:
-change oil and filter
-Engine air filter 
-HVAC cabin filter (as applies; no, it's not the same as the engine air filter)
-engine coolant
-Rotate tires.

Everything else is "inspect" and replace "if necessary" and "as applies" to your vehicle:
auto trans fluid, manual trans fluid, drive belts (yes, same as serpentine belt), brakes, CV boots, cruise control vacuum hose, exhaust system, fuel supply line, steering and suspension. 

*Note: the spark plugs are due at 105,000 miles. 

As far as part brands, a lot of it is preference. You can never go wrong with genuine Nissan parts. When it comes to spark plugs, stick with the original type, NGK spark plugs. Asian cars don't perform well with some of the available aftermarket plugs on the market. You can get them from Nissan, your local parts store or one of the many online sources (I use Rockauto.com a lot for aftermarket parts). Purolator, Fram, Wix, etc. all make air filters that work perfectly fine. IMO, the Nissan filter is a little better quality and seems to filter dust out better. Genuine Nissan belts are the best, IMO. On the aftermarket, Bando is available and it is the original equipment supplier to Nissan for drive belts. I'm partial to the genuine Nissan coolant, but it is expensive! There are several "one color fits all" coolants on the aftermarket, including Prestone and Peak (I've been told Peak currently makes Walmart's house brand" coolant). They seem to work and I've never heard of any problems with using them. If you don't buy the premix coolant, use distilled water. You can get it for 83 cents a gallon at your local Walmart in the beverage and water aisle. You are usually best to stick with genuine Nissan ATF or CVT oil, depending on your transmission. The auto trans calls for Nissan Type "D" ATF, which is similar to Dexron II. I use Valvoline Maxlife ATF for these applications. For the CVT trans, use genuine Nissan CVT fluid NS-2, available from your Nissan dealer. For manual transmissions, you'll want an oil that is safe for "yellow metals." Most of these are GL-4 spec. To be safe, you can use Genuine Nissan MTF HQ Multi 75W85, available from your Nissan dealer, as well. 

Oil and filter is up to you, but should be 5W30. If you change your oil frequently, conventional oil is fine. If you change on extended intervals or want the "best," then go with full-synthetic. I use Walmart's SynTech full synthetic oil; it's made by Royal Shell (the makers of Rotella) and runs about $17-$22/5 quart jug, depending on how the price of oil is doing. Whatever you choose, make sure it's "API" certified. For filters, I prefer genuine Nissan, Purolator Pure One, or Motorcraft (which is also made by Purolator). There are many choices on the market and everyone has their opinions as to which is best.

As far as what to look out for at shops, be wary anytime the suggest a lot of differant "flushes." Most of them only flush $$$ out of your wallet! The auto trans flush is better than a drain and fill, but make sure they use the correct fluid. I do a drain and fill "only" every 30,000 miles on my own vehicles.

Labor prices vary from shop to shop and so will part prices. A general guide do prices can be had at: Repairpal.com/estimator/
Always know what you are getting for your money and don't be afraid to ask for them to save old parts (where practical) or show you anything they deem "due for replacement." 

Some places charge more for credit because they get charged for that service. If you can pay by cash and save money, then by all means, do so! Always get a receipt and save them!

As far as the HU, or any audio upgrading, I highly recommend Crutchfield.com. I've bought many HU's and speakers from them over the past decade! Their prices are fair, the include free installation kits and instructions with your purchase and have excellent service and tech support!


----------



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

@ smj999smj,

Thats a wealth of information. Its been about a year since I posted this question but I did not get around doing it. I drove only 5000 miles since this post and still 90K is not clocked but I am doing it next week for sure. So posting for final bits of questions.

1. When usually the 'oil changes' are done, what exactly do they change or just top up existing oils?

2. I do not change oils frequently, once a year. I know someone who works with major auto manufacturer and he recommended me Amsoil. I know its pretty expensive oil but if thats going to last my car little longer, I will use it. What do you think about it? (If I have to buy this oil myself, how much should I buy?)

3. You mentioned about automatic transmission and CVT fluids. I don't know if my car has CVT (or every automatic transmission has CVT?)
Someone hinted to me that if I replace these oils, transmission issues could crop up. What is your comment on it?



smj999smj said:


> As far as what to look out for at shops, be wary anytime the suggest a lot of differant "flushes." Most of them only flush $$$ out of your wallet! The auto trans flush is better than a drain and fill, but make sure they use the correct fluid. I do a drain and fill "only" every 30,000 miles on my own vehicles.


4. Could you please clarify this? I am sorry, I am super noob with all this and did not understand. What is the difference between flush and drain+fill? Out of those listed in my original list, which ones are most important?
From a driving perspective, my car is fine. I have no problems.

5. Thanks for the repairpal suggestion. I noticed that repairpal quotes prices on higher spectrum. There are 2 mechanics, 1 mile apart and quoted me 10X different prices for some pretty trivial stuff. I did it from the guy who charged me $40 and pretty happy with his honesty. I am going to talk to him first.

Thanks again for all information. Its very helpful in making my decisions.


----------

